# The Scream



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 31, 2006)

_The Scream_ has been recovered.


----------



## New wine skin (Aug 31, 2006)

If I had to look at that painting everyday I think I would scream.


----------



## New wine skin (Aug 31, 2006)

If Elmer DeHory were still alive, he could paint a fraud and they would never know it. He was the greatest art forger of all time. The FBI est that many of his fakes remain undected in public and private collections to this day.


----------

